# desperately need help - how to block neighbors wifi signal



## nicetomeetyou (Aug 20, 2009)

ive looked all over the net and posted this question in a few other places and cant seem to find out if this is possible or how to do it. i would reaally, really, desperately appreciate your help

the situation is like this. someone in the family needs to be cut off from the internet at home due to an internet gambling addiction. they have a laptop which is able to pick up wireless networks. They DO however need to continue to be able to pick up wireless networks in public places like the library, etc.

We've gone as far as to cancel our internet service at home. but, there is a neighbor broadcasting an unsecured network which this family member can easily connect to at home. 

the issue is, how to make it so that his laptop cannot detect this neighbors signal, or how to block that signal, but just that one alone; not to disable the ability for locating public wifi networks. 

i hope this makes sense. let me know if you need any clarification. the laptop is a gateway operating on windows vista


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

easiest way would be to take away the laptop.

second easiest way would be to tell your neighbor to secure his wireless.

If this person has the laptop, they can go to any hotspot and get anywhere they want, end of discussion. If they need the pc in the house, just disable all network capabilities, drop them to a user account so they can't re-enable them, or just take away the laptop.

but you can't block a wireless signal. You can turn off the receiver.

thanks, 

v


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

You need to install filtering/parental control software onto that computer; modern Windows operating systems have parental control built in. Or you could force it to use something like OpenDNS with an account that blocks access to objectionable sites.

But all of this will be for nothing if that person has access to an adminitrative account on that computer. So, assign the him/her a limited Windows _User_ account and lock all other accounts -- especially those with administrator priviledges -- with a strong password.

But realize that this likely will not be enough. Even if you lock down his/her computer completely, s/he may still use a friend's computer or find access to a public computer that does not block gambling sites. You cannot eliminate all options; a determined addict will find a way.

Internet gambling addiction truely is a _nasty_ thing to fight. I do not envy you.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

beatcha, curly.


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

Just _barely_... 

But it is good that we were able to give different solutions. Hopefully something will work.


----------



## nicetomeetyou (Aug 20, 2009)

> You cannot eliminate all options; a determined addict will find a way.


in essence you hit the nail on the head. i have tried content filtering, openDNS, etc. taking away the laptop is not an option as its needed for work.

asking the neighbor to secure the network is the only forseeable option of the above, and was hoping that would be a last resort. i wanted to find out first if there is any technical way to accomplish this. .. .. so is that a negative?

and thank you all for the input


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

I am not aware of any method that is specifically designed to block access to an unsecured wireless network. I use Windows' network manager; it does not offer such a feature. If you use a third-party solution, maybe it does.

But here is a workaround that may do the trick: Configure the network adapters on that machine to use a static address on _your_ network, and configure your network to use a private IP range that is uncommon. This Wiki lists all private IP ranges. Anything in the 192.168.X.X is very common. Use something else that s/he likely not come across, like 10.13.56.X, subnet mask 255.255.255.0.

His/her computer will be able to connect to the wireless access point. But unless the computer has an IP address that is in the range of the access point's network, it will not have internet access.

And again, do not allow the person to have access to an administrative account.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

also, just as an fyi, your neighbor will most likely be happy that you told him that he was running an unsecure network, as bad people like me could drive by and get to their machine very, very easily.


----------

